
How do you know you’re not living in a computer simulation? (2016) - origgm
http://theconversation.com/how-do-you-know-youre-not-living-in-a-computer-simulation-60704
======
bradknowles
Any sufficiently advanced simulation will be indistinguishable from reality.

